# Help with homemade cages ideas.



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been wanting to get a new cage for my dove. He's living on a small one right now (in cms: 44x25x20), and he doesn't exactly like it.
Can you show me any idea for a cheap indoors cage? I don't want it to be too hard to make either because I'm horrible at this kind of stuff. But if it's really cheap, show it to me anyways xD. I'll need a step-by-step guide though.
I loved the idea of the NIC cubes, but I don't have them where I live. I'm going to try to find something similar, though. But I need a backup idea if I can't find something like this.

Also, I'll move into an apartment soon, I guess. Which would be the smallest size in which he could spend a morning alone? Right now he spends it on this cage because there are no other options (unless leaving him all morning outside unsupervised counts) but I'm hoping to give him something he can put up with without totally hating it, although I know he'll never like being cage, naturally.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Wire dog crates work really well


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

But they're really expensive and since crates are not used here, I can't find them :/. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Go to your local pet store and get a rabbit, parrot cage they may even have a dog crate all pet stores do you could buy an out side dog kennel and put up it will run you about 200 maybe


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Rabbit cages are way too small xD. They are about the size of my cage, maybe a bit taller. But he doesn't mind the flying thing much.
Parrot cages cost a fortune, as do kennels xD. Like 600 pesos, second hand.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Bump.......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, you have more of an idea what they do have there than anyone else. Can't believe they don't have dog crates. Maybe you could build a wooden frame and cover it with hardware cloth. Use your imagination.

I don't know how big your cage is in inches.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

45 cms is 17.7 in. google
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> 45 cms is 17.7 in. google
> Dave


Thanks Dave.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

all I will say is make it as big as you can and as strong as you can to keep them happy and safe at the same time


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I wouldn't even know where to begin, with the wooden frame and all. It was what I was originally planning to do, but I've done some research on it and apparently it has lots of things that I never noticed I needed, and I really don't know how to do them :/. I'm asking because I've seen neat ideas, like the crates and the cubes but here there aren't any of those. I've been visiting plastic stores and such but I haven't found anything suitable yet. I still have a couple of places I need to visit before giving up, but...

Yeah, now I can't believe we don't have crates either, but when I first read about crates it seemed like something unnatural. I mean, a dog in a cage? I was like "whaaat?". Here most people let their dogs loose on the street, so the idea isn't exactly popular xD. So most stores don't carry them. And since I live in a small city, forget about it here xD.

That would be: 17.7" x 9.8" x 7.9" aprox. Sorry about that, I forgot about the conversion thingy.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If the cage will never be used outside (so doesn't need to be predator proof), you might find it easier to work with plastic netting or wire shelving. You can check second hand stores, housewares departments, and office supplies for materials and ideas.

We made a large cage frame out of PVC pipe and use plastic zip ties (wire ties) to attach plastic hardware cloth as the sides. Light weight and easy to clean.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought a roll of welded wire 1 in X 1 in – the roll is 100 feet long X 4 feet wide
Then I used C clips to make the cage. You can make it any size 
This link might help

http://www.weld-mesh.com/gabionhowtoinstall.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> I bought a roll of welded wire 1 in X 1 in – the roll is 100 feet long X 4 feet wide
> Then I used C clips to make the cage. You can make it any size
> This link might help
> 
> http://www.weld-mesh.com/gabionhowtoinstall.html


That's a good idea.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

One 100 foot roll of welded wire 4 feet wide – I in X 1 in welded wire 
I took the roll and cut three 15 feet long strips. I then cut one in ½ making two 15 feet long X 2 feet
One 15 X 4 foot strip was for the bottom and one for the top. I then took one 15 X 2 foot strip and placed it in the middle. Took the other 15 foot strip and cut off two strips 4 feet each. Placed them on each end, I then took the left over wire and cut 2 x 2 foot strips this was placed every three feet. 
I now have a cage that has five sections on each side (total 10 cages) 
I then made the front cage area with doors. Made from the left over wire
This was all placed on a stand I made that is 16 feet long, 3 ½ feet off the ground (or so), with a roof.
The entire project was under $300.00
I will post some pic’s tonight


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> One 100 foot roll of welded wire 4 feet wide – I in X 1 in welded wire
> I took the roll and cut three 15 feet long strips. I then cut one in ½ making two 15 feet long X 2 feet
> One 15 X 4 foot strip was for the bottom and one for the top. I then took one 15 X 2 foot strip and placed it in the middle. Took the other 15 foot strip and cut off two strips 4 feet each. Placed them on each end, I then took the left over wire and cut 2 x 2 foot strips this was placed every three feet.
> I now have a cage that has five sections on each side (total 10 cages)
> ...


Great. I would love to see pictures. Sounds great!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Depends too on what kind of Tools and experience one has, and or what kinds of Tools and experience one's friends or family has.


One design I like, is to cut a top and bottom out of 1/2 or 5/8ths Plywood.


Round shapes, or round-corner rectangular or square shapes are best.


One then wraps these in 1/4 inch schedule Wire Cloth, Stapling it to the edges of the Top and Bottom..."Instant Cage"


Lastly, one cuts out some small pieces of 1x1 Pine or other, frames for a Door, staples these in, cuts out the opening, and makes a little Door itself, mounting it with Hinges and a Latch.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Photos added in the loft section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/cage-idea-request-46643.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There ya go Pawbla. This would work for you. With this, you could build it any size you want for an indoor cage. For outside, I'd have to cover it with hardware cloth with smaller openings. But a great idea.
Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

but can she get wire there, no dog crates, parrot cage too much, can't make a cage..... lets hope this is the answer..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well they must have some sort of larger cage there. Or metal shelving or something to build one with.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

TerriB said:


> If the cage will never be used outside (so doesn't need to be predator proof), you might find it easier to work with plastic netting or wire shelving. You can check second hand stores, housewares departments, and office supplies for materials and ideas.
> 
> We made a large cage frame out of PVC pipe and use plastic zip ties (wire ties) to attach plastic hardware cloth as the sides. Light weight and easy to clean.


If the cage is for inside use only, this is the best idea I have seen yet. You don't even need to glue the joints...just friction fit them. Use 1 inch tubing, and you can make all the cuts with a hand held hacksaw. You should be able to build the whole mess for less than USD$50.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

So for me what worked best was taking 2 large dog crates which you can find on sites like craigslist for vary cheap used,then take the side off work both and connect them with zip ties.i have 2 crates that are 3x3 connected to make it much bigger.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kailey lane said:


> So for me what worked best was taking 2 large dog crates which you can find on sites like craigslist for vary cheap used,then take the side off work both and connect them with zip ties.i have 2 crates that are 3x3 connected to make it much bigger.


Pawbla is in Argentina. What do you suppose the shipping would be?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trying to think what might be available internationally - an inside flight area could be constructed of window screens (zip ties or duct tape to connect them). Use newspaper or something similar to line the bottom. One big advantage is that the screens would contain the moulted feathers for easier cleanup. 

Plastic buckets or storage boxes can be used for the "furniture". I've also seen cardboard boxes used, but you either need to cover them with contact paper or replace when they get dirty.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good idea TerriB. A small plastic storage box with a door cut out of one side makes a nice little nest box. Heavy wire fencing, cut and tied together, could make a cage. There are lots of possibilities. You just have to use your imagination, and work with what you've got.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the ideas! I'm going to visit some stores (I just need to get the translations as accurately as possible - nothing that some googling can't do) and I'll start analyzing the costs!

I really really liked eyespyer's idea. Looks rather easy, at least compared to what I've seen! I think I'm going to mix some of these ideas. I'll show you the result when I'm done.

Wire ties = AWESOME IDEA. Yes, this would be an indoor cage only. So that would be perfect!

In PigeonAngels I was suggested doing it with an old dresser, it seemed like a good idea too. Just in case somebody can use this thread in the future.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Kailey lane said:


> So for me what worked best was taking 2 large dog crates which you can find on sites like craigslist for vary cheap used,then take the side off work both and connect them with zip ties.i have 2 crates that are 3x3 connected to make it much bigger.


Yeah, I actually tried searching for dog crates in a webpage similar to Craiglist, but I only got some of those small puppy cages (the size of a rabbit or parrot cage) which were very expensive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Enjoy the challenge.


----------



## dazarooney (Oct 27, 2010)

Some useful information in here, thanks!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pawbla I dont know what you do for work but you could find a carpenter and trade them some sort of work. I like the barter system.Dave


----------

